# I finally got a digi cam. How did I ever do without one?



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

*On Friday Lawrence turns 4 months .*

This morning he decided to curl up in one of my mom's pots. Go figure :roll:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Such a beautiful boy!!  aawwwww.........


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Very pretty cat. Neat blue eyes too!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the 5th picture!  Happy early birthday btw to Lawrence! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such a handsome boy. What kind of camera did you end up getting :?:


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> I like the 5th picture!  Happy early birthday btw to Lawrence! :wink:


I know! Out of all, I like the 5th one best too, and then the 7th one 



kitkat said:


> Such a handsome boy. What kind of camera did you end up getting?


Thank you. I got a Canon PowerShot A75. For $150 it had exactly everything I wanted in a camera. A big plus was manual controls, which almost no other camera in this price range has. I am very happy with it so far. I have made indoor shots, and many in very poor light. All of them come correctly exposed with absolutely no post-processing required, which is very nice.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like his colors are really darkening! He's lovely!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

genEus said:


> Thank you. I got a Canon PowerShot A75. For $150 it had exactly everything I wanted in a camera.


That's the same camera I just bought a few months ago. I spent more than $150, but that's because I bought a kit that came with a flash card + reader, and other stuff. 

Cute cat, btw. :lol:


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

oh that's cute!!!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*kitty*

He's adorable! he looks so innocent :lol:


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: kitty*



 22Raiynee22 said:


> He's adorable! he looks so innocent :lol:


He does, doesn't he? Good actor!! In reality he's :twisted:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

His points are coming in so nicely! And I love his little blaze.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww those are great shots!! Your camera takes pretty good pictures, nice! I love the markings on your kitty's face, and he has beautiful eyes - your camera brought those out nicely.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awww he looks so fluffy soft! Cutie!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

aaawwww what a sweetie!!

My kitten does the same things, except her place of choice is in our shredder!! Which I now keep unplugged!


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

He is so fluffy and soft looking. I want to cuddle him!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

gorgeous blue eyes, congrats on a new camera!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

so cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great shots. Arent digital cameras the best! 

More more..


----------

